# Little india, thailand in HK



## momo_7 (Apr 17, 2016)

Are there areas in HK where these communities are represented?

e.g. lots of restaurants, shops and bars etc


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

momo_7 said:


> Are there areas in HK where these communities are represented?
> 
> e.g. lots of restaurants, shops and bars etc


You can find a number of Thai restaurants and shops in the Kowloon City area.


----------



## brownindian (Feb 15, 2011)

momo_7 said:


> Are there areas in HK where these communities are represented?
> 
> e.g. lots of restaurants, shops and bars etc


Tsim Tsa Tsui area.
Chung King and Miradone Mansion for Indian stores and restaurants.


----------



## momo_7 (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks for the replies


----------

